# Not feeling so good



## acidbreez (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello all,

I am new to this forum and this is my first post. I'll start by telling a little bit about myself. My name is Justin, I am from Canada, and I am 25 years old. For as long as I can remember I have had IBS type symptoms but my parents never wondered what was wrong with me having stomach pains or diarhea or constipation all the time. I have memories of my mom rubbing my back or holding my hand while I'm on the toilet at all hours of the night when I was little. My first memory of these symptoms is when I was 6. And I wake up every morning feeling like vommitting ever since then too. In the last 6 or 8 years I have been seeing doctors and specialists about my symptoms. My symptoms by the way are bloating in the whole stomach area (bottom of my ribs to pelvic area), nausea, cramps, constipation or diarhea (it's a mixture of both), fatigue, temperature fluctuations (sometimes), and anxiety. My doctor has neither confirmed nor denied my symptoms as IBS but a walk in doctor said it looks that way.

My main question I guess is how do you guys go on with life? Everyday I feel like this and I just wanna give up but I could never do that to my fiancé or son. Some days I am close to ending it all though and it's been scaring me more and more every time. I have an appointment with my doctor by the way to get referred to a psychiatrist.

Thanks for all responses in advance.
Justin


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well first of all you need an actual diagnosis. IBS mimics waaay too many other GI disorders. So self diagnosing is dangerous. If you have had this since childhood I would ask your Dr to test you for Celiac's disease or sensitivity.


----------



## lone_paladin (Sep 29, 2011)

I know it's hard, and I know saying "don't give up" is easier said then done. What makes I.B.S worse than any other illness is that it kills your social life. I've had mine since high school. I remember feeling like I had razor blades and having people laugh at me while calling me sh*t. I've had people put pictures of me and write smells like sh*t on Facebook. I'm 35 now and do the loss of my dad have moved back home to help my mom who still doesn't seem to understand this illness. So I know how it is to feel to go through pain, but when I even feel like giving up I realize nothing stays the same forever. You have a son and fiancee who love you. You have to be the light for your son and the hero for your fiancee. Yes, a hero, because when we beat problems greater than ourselves that's what we are.


----------



## socialdane (Mar 29, 2014)

I guess everyone has something like a fiancee and/or a son to keep them going - you just need to take things one day at a time and hope that things will get better. Talking to other people about it can help, so it's good that you've signed up here - sessions with the psychiatrist should help as well. Good luck and keep your chin up!


----------

